# New wheels, drop, camera, yay. (56K destroyer)



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Finally got a digicam to post pics of the car. Got new wheels n tires and got my coilovers installed. Nothing too extreme just trying to keep it pretty clean.

Next is to paint the mirrors, door handles, side molding, and maybe the ugly red part too. Then I wanna do a couple performance mods.

Thanks for takin a peek


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)




----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice...keep the good work


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

woot, silver sentra represent.

Looks nice!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *woot, silver sentra represent.
> 
> Looks nice! *


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm waiting for your car to stick out its tongue.

Seth


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sethwas said:


> *I'm waiting for your car to stick out its tongue.
> 
> Seth *


r u high b?


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

yeah silver crew woohoo 

thnx for comments, although im not sure if the sticking out tongue is supposed to be good or bad...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

KN4 color code ownz joo


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *KN4 color code ownz joo *


Primer Black ownz J00


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice ride


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *r u high b? *


No,
Like his avatar.

Seth


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very f**kin' clean. the wheels are bad ass!


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *No,
> Like his avatar.
> 
> Seth *


ohhh LOL didn't even think of my avatar


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

neil... are those rota wheels?


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *neil... are those rota wheels? *


I know I'm not Neil, but those look like Sub-Zeros to me. Very clean car, excellent work!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *I know I'm not Neil, but those look like Sub-Zeros to me. Very clean car, excellent work!  *



yea... i know but i didnt see the centercaps so i was ust wondering if they were rota sub zeros. those are probably the only other wheels i would love on my b14 besides my se-r 15's.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Captain Obvious_
> 
> *I'm waiting for your car to stick out its tongue.
> 
> Seth*


LOL... i actually GOT that joke...   

what tires are those? nice ride... pretty clean... wish my B14 was in such good condition.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

your ride looks tight, except for the center caps, i got rotas on my ride too (if those are indeed rotas) but i can't put my center caps on the front cuz the axle sticks out farther than the rear one...


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hehe... i've got Rota's on, but i can't put my center caps on EITHER the from or the rear...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

and what r they? 16"? what kind of rubber on em?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

whose? his? mine are 15's, currently have cheap rubber, down from my potenzas... getting proxes by the end of the year.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *neil... are those rota wheels? *


yup rota subzero's 16" steel grey. I love the color, its almost a gunmetal but a bit lighter. Exactly what I wanted. Rotas gunmetals almost look like black. I ditched the center caps because they are cheesy plastic carbon fiber. I just wish the front two discs had the goldish lookin center piece that the drums have in the rear. THe only other center caps I know of are from Subydude. His are much better lookin than stock rotas caps IMO but they are still plastic. 

The tires are 205-45-ZR16 Toyo Proxes TS-1's

Oh and the drop is done with the Tein Basics in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

oooh... how's the tread wear on the Proxes? they look mean.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

so far the wear has been awesome, they look much better in person than in the pics too. For some reason the pics just don't show the mean tread pattern right. Also drove in some fairly good rain downpours and good water traction. 

Only bad thing is they are noisier than stock at highway speed(which i expected). I never had high quality tires before so I don't know how the noise compares to other high performance brands. 

Also they have a great little lip on the edge that protects your wheels in case you nick a curb and it also protects your wheels from tire shine stuff when you put it on with an applicator pad. The lip sorta prevents it from hitting the wheel.

A little pricey but well worth it IMO. Ordered them from machiii with the wheels. They charge a few bucks more than another place I remember but they came mounted and balanced with the wheels and with free hub rings and lugs so it was worth it in the end to me.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

i got my rotas and tires from machiii too. i went to other places to look for tires but machiii gave me the best deal.


----------

